# Coast King - Flite King



## filmonger

Attempting to find out a little information on this Coast king - Flite king...Looks to be fairly Orig. other than the tires. The Paint is slightly battered - but she cleaned up well. I know she is not the most valuable - but would like to know what I am talking about when I go to sell her. Thanks.....


----------



## filmonger

*Wrong Forum*

Sorry to all - posted to the wrong forum... is there a way to delete a thread?



filmonger said:


> Attempting to find out a little information on this Coast king - Flite king...Looks to be fairly Orig. other than the tires. The Paint is slightly battered - but she cleaned up well. I know she is not the most valuable - but would like to know what I am talking about when I go to sell her. Thanks.....View attachment 57031View attachment 57032View attachment 57033


----------



## jd56

Id say mid 50's....I like it. 
I sent you a pm.


----------



## filmonger

*More Pics*

More Pics.....











jd56 said:


> Id say mid 50's....I like it.
> I sent you a pm.


----------



## jd56

Nice condition and looks to have vibrant color.
If it is a mid 50s and it is all original I would venture full retail could bring $175. That is if the tanklight works. If not then the battery trays could cost a pretty penney
Also because it is a painted frame and fenders the value would be less than the standard $200 at ful retail provided the lights work chromed frame. But this could bring as much as $250 on the right market.

Nice bike and I like it.
Sent you another pm
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

For whatever reason I thought this was a Huffy but the chainring and the suffix "R" in the serial number says Ross. As I experience back when I first joined this group, there was little to be found on the dating of Ross bikes.

Try contacting Adamtinkerer I think he led me to a year of my '59 Deluxe.

Phil might even have the answer as to what year it is. Phil knows way more than I ever would hope to know.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Ah, ok, this is where the pics are!  Nice bike!


----------

